# A good latex enamel for wood work?



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried Ben Moores Advance latex enamel, its supposed to act like oil... I didnt like it at all. 

For one, drip and sag city... and coverage was kinda crappy...And dry time? the stuff takes FOREVER to dry..They like, took everything that oil isnt, and put it in a can.

I been using oil for years, and frankly am pretty unimpressed with ben moore's top of the line latex enamel.... What else out there is easy to work with, goes on nice, and doesnt sag?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I use a lot of Manor Hall trim paint from PPG.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Sherwin Williams Pro Classic waterbourne is tough as nails and really does share the oil qualities. It's tough to use though, but if you cut it with floetrol, it opens it up and it flows much better. You almost have to cut it though, trying to spread it straight out of the can will make you go crazy. Don't overbrush, just use good brush techniques, working from the dry back into the wet and you'll be fine.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

We use a lot of SW Sologloss, it is not available everywhere, but it goes on nice, dries quick and easy to work with.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice lookin' door, RC

Airless, hvlp, or your new cordless?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, it is all Airless, have not put a brush or roller to the house yet, more pics here.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Cool pics, RC.

nice Winter job to have.

Without COMPLETELY derailing this thread... 

Was having to mask off the crown worth spraying it first and in-place?

But I can understand not wanting to touch it up later and ruining that nice even sheen too...

You obviously know what you're doing...so I'll shut the hell up now.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Cool pics, RC.
> 
> nice Winter job to have.
> 
> ...


This could be a thread derail for sure, sorry to the op!

Yes, it is worth it. It is not just for touch up, but it is more efficient (for us) to mask and spray than to brush and roll.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

My 2 cents: stick with oil for trim.

There are two reasons people use latex enamel:

1. The cleanup is a little bit harder with oil because you have to use mineral spirits. This however isn't really a hassle if you paint with good technique and don't load your brush to the hilt or slop paint all over yourself.

2. The odor of oil paint can offend clients. This again isn't a huge problem as many modern oil base paints use different solvents than those of yesteryear and are much less stinky.

Latex enamel really has a hard time comparing to a good oil base for durability. Oil base flows better and eliminates brush marks due to the thinner consistency and longer dry time where the paint can level itself out. Latex is made to dry fast, and always ends up being too soft.


----------



## ltd (Nov 26, 2010)

for basis day to day i use a lot of s/w superpaint .but when i want to make it perfect i use ppg manor hall


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

SW Pro Classic, with latex extender.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

At the moment I am using oil based Dutch boy Gloss oil in my own house... stuff is like a wet dream to work with over that latex stuff I used from Ben Moore...

However the can is from the 80's... and I only have 2 gallons of it.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Cool pics, RC.
> 
> nice Winter job to have.
> 
> ...


RC Painting has a hell of a system down. Of course you would of already learned this if you were on PT. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> RC Painting has a hell of a system down. Of course you would of already learned this if you were on PT. :whistling:laughing:


PT? I think I've visited there once..... :whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

hmm..I might have to look around over there again sometime.

Any chance I could sign up over there and have my own little corner?

You know, a place where all the BS could be put aside and we could talk about serious and secret stuff?

Maybe we could call it "Steve's Corner *_featuring his hilarious sidekick Michigan11_*"



Just a thought...


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Your good Steve, real good!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> hmm..I might have to look around over there again sometime.
> 
> Any chance I could sign up over there and have my own little corner?
> 
> ...


Of course, anything for you Steve.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> hmm..I might have to look around over there again sometime.
> 
> Any chance I could sign up over there and have my own little corner?
> 
> ...


Hold up, we are in negotiations with the mods here, we are thinking of a trade, Mich has been such a hit here! Unfortunately, they are playing hardball and also want exclusive rights on another wise member as well!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

:laughing:

Be honest, Schmidt

Did the mods here put you up to trying to get me to "move"?

If not, maybe you should talk to them...:shifty:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Be honest, Schmidt
> 
> ...


Not at all. I thought that up all on my own. I honestly think you would be a good "fit" over there. Spread the _Steve _around I say! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I'm flattered.
Thanks

Maybe next year.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry for the derail, Carr.

damn PT'ers :no:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Sorry for the derail, Carr.
> 
> damn PT'ers :no:


You know you want to be be one, come over to the other side!


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

my thread was like a freight train that got derailed into a train wreck and made a new path into how great stevie is.... :sad::blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

That's just it, Carr...I'm NOT great.

But I am becoming suspicious.

The last time 2 guys and a chick started telling me how great I was, they were only trying to lure me outside so they could beat the hell outta me.


----------

